# New snake owner- Concerns about burmball- Nevermind



## ryedascienceguy (1 mo ago)

Hello, I've had my pet ball python named Athena for a little over a month now and me and my girlfriend (she also has a pet ball python but has had one for a few years) are both convinced that what we thought was a ball python actually has some Burmese in her as well. I've been trying to do some research on what to expect as she grows up because she is a baby still and I've found very little information on them. Can anyone shed some light on what to expect because a size range from 3 feet to 16 feet and 30-160lbs is a little large in my opinion. For the record i will be keeping her no matter what because she is beautiful and very sweet and gentle, i just wanna know what to expect when she's a adult so i have time to mentally prepare for her possible size. Thanks for the help.

Also this is my first post here so i apologize in advance for not knowing how this website works.


----------



## peterson (Feb 28, 2018)

What makes you think it has burmese in it? Could you post a picture?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I mean, this needs an image to answer. 

BUT I am pretty certain it won't be a burmball.


----------



## ryedascienceguy (1 mo ago)

peterson said:


> What makes you think it has burmese in it? Could you post a picture?


Her eyes are very small and the way she is colored, but I can get some pictures tonight before i feed her. She's definitely part ball python, but the store we got her from wasn't fully sure on her breed they said either a yellowbellied or a asphalt.


----------



## ryedascienceguy (1 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> I mean, this needs an image to answer.
> 
> BUT I am pretty certain it won't be a burmball.


I know im in school right now procrastinating my studies, i will try to get a photo tonight


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Post up a picture when you get home. BurmBalls are not common and originated from one (if you believe the hype) accidental breeding way back around 2007. There were only around half a dozen burmballs produced and it was easy to track them. Bob Clark in the US had a pair, and one member of this forum purchased three of the clutch from Kramer Frank in 2015. Now that isn't to say others have been producing hybrids between Burms and Royals since, and a search on MorphMarket will show up one breeder, and of course now we have so many morphs of Royals that these now give a hybrid with these genes in as well, and most retail around the £1500 mark. In the US Bob Clark is the only breeder listed currently selling a BurmBall.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

That is quite clearly a Royal Python.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

OP what's happened to your thumb nail and wrist?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> That is quite clearly a Royal Python.


Yup I agree, a natural "normal" royal - certainly no Burmese in that.


----------



## ryedascienceguy (1 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> OP what's happened to your thumb nail and wrist?


At the time i dropped something heavy on my left hand and broke a few of my fingernails. Idk what you mean about the wrist


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ryedascienceguy said:


> At the time i dropped something heavy on my left hand and broke a few of my fingernails. Idk what you mean about the wrist


I think it's just the way the picture is taken, looks like a lump / dislocation at the base of your thumb


----------



## Spades (3 mo ago)

ryedascienceguy said:


> Her eyes are very small and the way she is colored, but I can get some pictures tonight before i feed her. She's definitely part ball python, but the store we got her from wasn't fully sure on her breed they said either a yellowbellied or a asphalt.


There's nothing not-royal about her really. Her eyes do look a little small, but that is more likely to be a defect than anything else (or just the photos). Her colouration is more consistent with a yellowbelly complex, so it's just down to her morph.

Burmballs are not only extremely rare but very distinctive.


----------



## Barry73 (1 mo ago)

It's a normal Royal.


----------

